# Depersonalization Clinic



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a private meeting at the DP clinic in London at the Maudsley on Wednesday. Managed to get privately referred and get a cancellation. Anyway, things have been getting worse for me recently, and am struggling with what I think are repressed memories. But sometimes they say things get worse with this illness before they get better. Anyway let me know if you have nay questions, will update once ive had the appointment


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

Anything new?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

?


----------

